# my mate beeing used



## laura80 (Mar 12, 2009)

My mate is from Bulgaria, he lives in sydney for 10 years now.few years ago, a woman gave him a flat to live in, bcs he helped her with her business ( she's running a wedding planning office smth like that)...a few moths ago some ppl came into his flat demanding to give him some kind of an injection.they had the keys to the flat ! my mate searched for the woman who gave him the flat and nothing happened, she was gone! he couldn't find her! now every 10 days he gets a new injection, and every day he feels worse than the day before...he feels tired, he can't walk or talk...like druged...he has no idea who these ppl are...they are violent so he can't confront them...he had also noticed that they have been following him...they also took some photos of him, and they are collecting some files about him...my friend is only 26 and a foreigner in Sydney...he is a very good person and has no family who can help him, except some of us, his friends,left here in Bulgaria...please if you have any idea what could be happening to him, tell us...give us an advice...PLEASE.sadly, this is a true story!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I supppose seeing as he is being followed between injections, that is, when he can walk, he would not be able to walk quick enough to find the local cop shop, so how about you go to them for him!


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone who has to write "this is a true story" at then end of something makes me instantly skeptical. 

As Wanderer says, just go to the police and report the crime.


----------

